# Cwc Hiawatha Ladies bike



## Derek499 (May 11, 2021)

I’m gonna be throwing this together for my woman. The canti bars will be cut and welded in, I saw a women’s bike like that once, I forget what brand it was but I really like how they look. The color scheme will be High gloss cranberry with cream wheels.
Can anyone date the serial #? C14309


----------



## Superman1984 (May 12, 2021)

I'd advise you to 1st clean the area around the seat tube & down tubes; CWC/AMF crack or separate there so before building may save you troubles. Also clean the bb more; It may be stamped Cw on the right side with bike upside down which can help date it.  I am thinking by the seat clamp it's easier to date ....


----------



## Derek499 (May 12, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I'd advise you to 1st clean the area around the seat tube & down tubes; CWC/AMF crack or separate there so before building may save you troubles. Also clean the bb more; It may be stamped Cw on the right side with bike upside down which can help date it.  I am thinking by the seat clamp it's easier to date ....



I made sure to check this frame, I’ve seen that type of break before it isn’t pretty. I actually have four of these frames and this was the most solid, one of them had been repaired right at that problem joint.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 12, 2021)

Derek499 said:


> I made sure to check this frame, I’ve seen that type of break before it isn’t pretty. I actually have four of these frames and this was the most solid, one of them had been repaired right at that problem joint.



I have a '53 CWC Roadmaster girls 26" with skip tooth that had been brassed heavily so it's going to get a gender change & stretch custom job sometime eventually. It may end up wearing Columbia Westfield top & lower tank bars with a diy tank idea .... sooo Sad it had the Best Original paint I have Ever Owned & Most Complete -fender light. For like $35-45 I couldn't leave it though






Maybe you can see the 2 dark areas at the seat tube


----------

